# simple udate of chester - HE'S HUGE!



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Exactly... the moment i stepped into the house back from vacation, i held my breath looking at Chester. He was BIG!!! :jaw:Today we gave him a bath because we couldn't trust my dad and brothers to do it.:bathbaby:Now he can jump on the couch easily and is very proud of it. Training is getting better and he will be going to puppy classes soon. He also needs a bigger crate and is much more fluffier. Chester has a mighty bark for a pup like him, but it doesn't sound intimidating or mean. I think i see a bit of fading with his coat but i don't want him to lose his carmel/apricot/cream color. Here's a few pictures of him. Hmmm... there not uploading... i'll try them a different way...hopefully it will work....:redface:
1. when he was really small / before
2. after his bath today and really big / after
3. he fit through this little space today - we were amazed...
4. really how big he is








http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/l544/herpingwithEdward/Ruthstuff/IMG_1276_zps4a3a4231.jpg


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

He is sooo cute Ruth, how old is he now?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Regina said:


> He is sooo cute Ruth, how old is he now?


turned 20 weeks yesterday, we got him on June 4th and he was born on April 4th.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a cute face! Where did you get him?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

atsilvers27 said:


> What a cute face! Where did you get him?


The location was at Marshfield, MO and we visited there once and picked him up half way. http://www.havanese4u.com/ is the website of the breeder and in case you are alarmed seeing that they have a lot of puppies there are two loactions that raise and breed puppies and they make one website.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Chester looks great, thanks for the update!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gets cuter every day!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

He's very cute Ruth. He does look big and fluffy in the last photo. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ruthiec said:


> He's very cute Ruth. He does look big and fluffy in the last photo. How much does he weigh?


I don't know, but last time we weighed him it was .... what was it??? oh yeah 9.5 lbs. He's much heavier now so i'm guessing 10.0 - 15.0. maybe 13.0 or 12.0 :decision:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ruth4Havs said:


> I don't know, but last time we weighed him it was .... what was it??? oh yeah 9.5 lbs. He's much heavier now so i'm guessing 10.0 - 15.0. maybe 13.0 or 12.0 :decision:


Yeah, he seems to have a large frame in your avatar, long legs! More fluff to cuddle with


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I bet he missed you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so darn cute! You can look at his undercoat to see if the new hair is still apricot. I hope he keeps that color too.If you have a scale you can weigh yourself then hold him its not totally accurate but close enough.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

He's a cutie! Piper is 6 months and barely 7lbs.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday i found a tooth lying on the ground and realized it was Chester's. Today he was chewing on his toy and i saw little spots of blood on the toy and assumed he lost a tooth again. I saw another loose tooth today. I wonder if this is too early for him to lose teeth now, or if it's normal? I'm brushing his teeth and they are very white and shiny and the gums are pink and healthy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nope, think he's right on schedule for losing teeth! I think Tillie was about 4 1/2-5 months when they started all falling out! lol


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester got his face trim and now he can seeeee!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Teething sounds right on schedule. Charlie started at about 41/2 months and so far as I can tell he's nearly finished although there is still one very wobbly molar which I'm expecting to come out any day now. I've not seen one actually out of his mouth so I assume he ate the others.

He looks very cute with his new haircut.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday he got a new crate and a bone. Ok, i know the raw bone looks disgusting but he loooooved it!


----------

